# Advice on a bridge camera



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

After a bit of advice, am looking to move onwards from my point and shoot camera (a fuji AX245W) to produce better pictures. It seems to take a lobg time to take a picture and a long recycle time before another can be taken. I am thinking that a bridge camera would be better at this, also would like to take some better pics of my car etc and a good macro feature if possible!

Anybody any advice on a good bridge camera which wont need a remortgage!

Thanks in advance


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a panasonic lumix dmc-fz38 and it's a brilliant camera. I have a dslr and decided I needed something a bit smaller that I could leave in the car. 

Picture quality is brilliant, it's very simple to use, and has all the functions of an slr if you needed them. It takes pictures the instant you press the button and can take burst photos or loads if you want to just hold in the button. 
Re-charge time is a bit slower if you use the flash loads as the flash needs to re set. 

I paid around £250 for it, but seen loads on eBay with extra kit for about £120 these days


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Im in the market for a bridge camera too just now, cant afford a slr. Will be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone any more advice or suggestions at the weekend??


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought a bridge camera yesterday. Argos have a lot on sale.

Its a fuji S2750. It was reduced to £129.99. They had a lot reduced but i didnt fancy spending a fortune as i don't know anything about photography.

I love it and it gets great reviews on the interweb. Very easy to use. If you dont like this one, Argos were worth a look for their prices

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ..._14419441|Bridge+digital+cameras|26695350.htm

It suits me. The experts might think it is poo but it's a lot better than my Kodak digi camera it is replacing :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Have a look at the options here: http://www.safari-guide.co.uk/best-superzoom-cameras.php


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you're willing to buy used I have a Fuji Finepix S9600 in excellent condition for sale as I have moved up to a Canon DSLR. The S9600 is no longer made but got excellent reviews - http://www.trustedreviews.com/Fujifilm-FinePix-S9600_Digital-Camera_review

Pm me if you are interested. :thumb:


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

The argos deal looks very tempting!!


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

I went for a refurb'd Fujifilm HS10 this week direct from Fuji themselves, comes with a 12 month guarentee and so far I'm impressed with it, just need to get some new rechargeables, memory card and a case now.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/fin...12-month-warranty-code-p10feb15-fujifi/951309

Cost me £178 using the code from that link but apparently its hit or miss whether they have any stock in.


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I opted for the argos one with a case deal thay had on and am very happy with it at the moment!! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## llowen27 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Fuji s100fs, its a great all round camera, looking to upgrade to a DSLR, pm me if your interested


----------

